# The Crusades



## xcrunner12 (Jun 28, 2006)

As a huge medieaval history buff I always enjoy studying the crusades I also think they were and are an excellent idea. I would like to know your guys' views on the crusades


----------



## matt01 (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xcrunner12_
> As a huge medieaval history buff I always enjoy studying the crusades I also think they were and are an excellent idea. I would like to know your guys' views on the crusades



Eric,

What do you think would classify the Crusades as an excellent idea? When you say that they "are", do you mean that we should continue to have crusades?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 28, 2006)

See this thread, this and this.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2006)

On the whole a good idea.
Europe (christendom) was besieged by Dar el Islam on two fronts & trade & pilgrimage routes were under constant pressure from raiders. Not to mention that large portions of the (christian) mid-east were captured & enslaved by muslems.

As far as how this could be repeated---I doubt it.
1) christendom no longer exists.
2) who would have authority to call for one today?


----------



## xcrunner12 (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by xcrunner12_
> ...



Are might have been the wrong word looking back, why were they a good idea? I think they were because Christendom was trying to get back the Holy Land and the Muslims were attacking Pilgrims and this is Hindsight i know but if Christendom had succeded alot of the problems we face today in Palestine and Israel might not have happend
Now the execution of the Crusades was rather poor, the sacking of Constantinople and all the innocent Jews and even fellow Christians that were killed by the Crusaders was a horrible thing, but as an Idea the Crusades were a good plan.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 28, 2006)

From a religious standpoint the Crusades were one of the worst evils that ever came to pass. Outreach to that part of the world has ever since used this period as proof against us. 

Islam might extend their empires by force, but the civil sword can never spread our faith.


Politically, however, the Crusades would have been a just war (even if fought unjustly). 

I say WOULD HAVE BEEN instead of WAS.


It would have been just if the objective was to defend their lands from Islam. 

But the objective was, largely, to take over the Holy City (Jerusalem) in preparation for a millenial kingdom. Therefore, even the motive was wrong.

Also, the evil objective of most men was either/or or a combo of (1) getting sins forgiving by an action, or (2) getting some loot!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry Trevor, I must disagree. The crusades were not evangelistic campaigns but defensive military operations. They should be judged on that standard.

How pagans today justify rejection of Christ is not a valid form of historical criticism. It almost sounds like a form of "seeker-sensitive historical criticism".

As far as what particular form of millenial heresy was popular at the time I fail to see its relevence. Who were you thinking of BTW?

I think a little bit of time spent reading some medeavil history would be a good exercise in this age for all christians especially seeing how we are often blamed falsely by moderns. Temporal provincialism is a temptation in all eras but seems almost an epidemic in our time.


----------

